# Mail ne releve plus les mails



## eclerj (29 Août 2012)

Salut à tous,

Depuis ce matin mon application mail de mon Imac 27 sous mountain lion ne veut plus du tout relever les mails de toutes mes boites( SFR, Hotmail, Gmail, etc...)

je peux écrire et envoyer sur toute mes boites, mais pas recevoir sur Imac. Lorsque je clique sur l'enveloppe pour relever mes mails rien ne se passe, même pas le petit "sablier tournant" ne s'actionne...

Sur mon iphone, ipad et mon PC je reçois bien ces mails...... 

De plus il ne fais plus la releve automatique comme jusqu'a présent toute les minutes il ne le fait jamais.
Aussi il m'affiche 2 messages non lu dans une des boites alors qu'il n'y en a aucun de non lu....


Parfois lorsque je lance un scan de l'état des connexion aux comptes mail il me detecte des erreurs de connexion alors que sur tout mes autres appareil ca fonctionne parfaitement bien. Je n'ai fais aucun changement de MP ou autres, je ne comprends plus rien du tout....


Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce prob?


Merki.

Ju'


----------



## otgl (30 Août 2012)

Premièrement, quitte l'application Mail et ouvre-la de nouveau. C'est parfois la solution miracle. Deuxièmement, tu dis qu'il y a au moins une boîte aux lettres qui n'est pas à jour. Sélectionne cette boîte aux lettres dans la barre latérale de Mail, va dans le menu en haut, et choisis BAL > Reconstruire. Au besoin, répète cette procédure pour toutes les boîtes aux lettres.

Si le problème persiste, regarde dans Fenêtre > Activité qu'est-ce qui se passe exactement.


----------



## eclerj (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour et merci mais rien ni fait. Et rien dans activité.....

Est-ce normale qu'il ni ai plus le petit sablier lorsque l'on clique sur l'enveloppe pour relever les mails?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h47 ----------

Petit bemol,

Depuis cette nuit( oui car je me casse les dents dessus de puis cette nuit ca m'enerve lol )

Il releve les mails mais vraiments pas regulierement et ils arrivent à la bourre grave!

J'ai 2 comptes neuf.fr sur mes 6 comptes mails. Ils me mes les petits paneaux avec le ! à l'interieur et le message d'erreur est( le compte est déjà utilisé sur un autre appareil.....

Hors ca ne m'a jamais fait ceci, et de plus il ne sont ouvert nul part ailleur...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2012)

Faudrait peut-être passer la relève automatique à plus que 





> toute les minutes


 donc 5 ou 15 minutes avec autant de comptes 





> toutes mes boites( SFR, Hotmail, Gmail, etc...)


----------



## eclerj (30 Août 2012)

Bon et bien c'est encore plus bizarre car là ca vient de marcher normalement....

Je viens de recevoir l'alerte de ta réponse(Albert)....

C'est donc aleatoire....

Peux-tu me dire si c'est normal qu'il ni ai plus le sablier tournant lors de la releve des mails?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2012)

eclerj a dit:


> Bon et bien c'est encore plus bizarre car là ca vient de marcher normalement....



Non je ne sais pas 





> Peux-tu me dire si c'est normal qu'il ni ai plus le sablier tournant lors de la releve des mails?



Pour éviter cela *je fais transiter les courriels *de @hotamil et de @yahoo par un des comptes @Gmail 





> Je viens de recevoir l'alerte de ta réponse(Albert).... C'est donc aleatoire....



Bonne continuation


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Août 2012)

eclerj a dit:


> Peux-tu me dire si c'est normal qu'il ni ai plus le sablier tournant lors de la releve des mails?



Oui sous ML plus de petit sablier


----------



## eclerj (30 Août 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses, je regarde dans la journée coment ça évolue et vous tiens informé.....

Bizarre quand même

Dis donc, si Mail ne relève plus les mails, il me semble bien que toi, tu ne relèves pas les "annonces à lire avant de poster" ! Ça vient faire quoi ici, ça ? :hein:

On déménage.


----------



## eclerj (30 Août 2012)

eclerj a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses, je regarde dans la journée coment ça évolue et vous tiens informé.....
> 
> Bizarre quand même
> 
> ...


Salut,
Pour ma part le logiciel mail fait partit des outils de bureautique à moins que je me trompe....
Aussi dans les recommandations à lire il ne me semble pas avoir encore compris ou ce genre de sujet doit être traité.
Je pense qu'il ny a pas mort d'homme, donc je m'excuse si le sujet n'était pas exactement à la "bonne" place.

Donc la j'ai répondu à ce message mais je ne sais toujours pas ou il va atterir, donc les excuses par avances si c'est pas encore au bon endroit.

Ps: Merci pour les réponses qui mon aidées ce matin à y voir plus clair. Je vous tiens au jus de l'évolution. Ça Peut servir à d'autre en cas de même problème...
Ju'


----------



## Xuagram16 (21 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je rencontre un problème similaire mais vos solutions ne marchent pas pour moi.

Je viens de m'inscrire sur ce site et je ne le gère pas très bien... 

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/sos-probleme-de-releve-de-mails-1221024.html

ceci est le lien ou j'ai posté mon problème je ne sais pas si on peut y faire référence autrement


----------

